# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Xerox WorkCentre M15i. Проблема с замятием бумаги

## KayNok

При включении данного девайса проходит прогрев печки и калибровка сканера. После при посылке задания на печать/копирования выводит ошибку "Paper jam 0. Open/close door". 
Производилась замена фьюзера, тк у данных моделей частенько происходит замятие бумаги с последующим выходом из строя печки, но это не помогло.

----------

